#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Compartilhamento

## Wesleyrosa

Algum colega aqui compartilha torres com grande operadoras. Passem experiencias e se puder valores tambem rs obg

----------


## emilidani

Cada operadora e cada torre é um caso. Se quiser valores contate a American Tower

----------


## Bruno

> Algum colega aqui compartilha torres com grande operadoras. Passem experiencias e se puder valores tambem rs obg


Torres da OI que hj é da torresur aluguel de 3.500 por mes

----------

